# Need Hair Tips for Long Hair



## PoojaSharma (Jun 10, 2014)

I have long hair, need some tips for healthy and shiny hair?


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 10, 2014)

OK, well, I don't know how this will work for yours/others hair, but...

1 wash every two - three days, keeps some of the natural oils in for a good amount of time (helps keep the hair not dry and frizzy)

2


----------



## PoojaSharma (Jun 11, 2014)

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> OK, well, I don't know how this will work for yours/others hair, but...
> 
> 1 wash every two - three days, keeps some of the natural oils in for a good amount of time (helps keep the hair not dry and frizzy)
> 
> 2


Hello,

Can you suggest me which natural oil is suitable to hairs. in the market various type of oils are available. in this oil which oil is good for hairs.


----------



## hanni (Jun 13, 2014)

“The key to sexy hair is movement, By heavily spraying hair into place, you can inadvertently create helmet head that makes you look older.


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 13, 2014)

These might be helpful-


Combing long hair can be a tedious task. Divide hair into sections when combing out. Comb out each portion of hair gently from tip to ends.
Avoid hair dryers whenever possible. Use of hair dryers lead to weaking of hair and also premature graying.
Lifestyle is the key to good health and hair. Eat a healthy diet rich in nutrients, take proper rest and avoid being stressed.
Hope this helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 13, 2014)

Haha, no I'm sorry, I didn't make myself very clear... But what I meant was that the natural oils in your hair. But here is a thing for you about hair and oils that can help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://hair.allwomenstalk.com/best-natural-oils-to-use-for-your-hair


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 14, 2014)

How long is your long hair?? Mine is almost waist length. I comb from the ends up as Linda recommended to avoid breakage. I don't use oils, but if I did I'd choose argan oil or coconut oil which help thicken and strengthen hair.

Scalp condition is the most important thing to any length of hair. Keep your scalp hydrated and healthy and hair should grow healthy and long unless you have a health or hormone issue.

Hair vitamins help me a lot to keep my hair and scalp healthy. I'd recommend 5,000 mcg of biotin to anyone.


----------



## beautyywithn (Jul 6, 2014)

I have consistently seen topics regarding dry and damaged hair and have personally experienced this.Coconut oil can prevent thinning which can prevent further hair loss. Diet has a major impact on the health of our hair but coconut oil can help keep it moisturized and is an all natural way to deep condition.


----------



## ship9 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dear,

If you are in India you can use bhringraj oil,that's the best.But if you stay out of India and can't get it then coconut oil or olive oil can be used.

Make sure to oil your hair atleast twice a week.Once a week you can apply hair mask like:

One whole egg and lemon juice

OR

Yoghurt and Crushed fenugreek seeds

OR

Mashed avocado&amp;olive oil


----------



## Emma Brown (Jul 24, 2014)

One of the best way is to trim your locks regularly and massage your hair everytime before taking a hair bath.


----------



## misskp (Jul 28, 2014)

have you tried Moroccan oil? that and/or Vitamin E


----------



## bwonderful (Jul 29, 2014)

how much oil would you use in your hair and how often until you would improvement?

and anyone know other good tips to prevent breakage? I have never dyed my hair and rarely use a blow-dryer or straightner since my hair is already straight.. :/


----------



## kittybooboo (Aug 22, 2014)

Coconut oil and olive oil are the best leave-in conditioners!

Keeping your hair neat also really helps it look shiny. If your hair is looking shaggy at the bottom, or you have a bunch of flyaways, give your hair a little trim. When each strand lays flat and your hair is smooth, it'll look shinier.

Rinsing your hair in cold water at the end of your shower can also make it look shiny!


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 22, 2014)

PoojaSharma said:


> I have long hair, need some tips for healthy and shiny hair?


I have long hair that's plagued by split ends and coarseness -- or at least, it used to be that way. 

I changed my entire routine. I use gentler, sulfate-free shampoos. I only wash every other day, and use a dry shampoo on the day between if I need it. My favorites are the Alterna Caviar products -- on the non-shampoo days I often use their hair CC cream for a little shine and softness. Alterna changed my hair, seriously. Last time I went to get my hair cut, I said, "Oh, don't mind the damage," because I'm so used to having damaged hair. The stylist said, "What damage? You have great hair! It's really healthy!"

Also, Agave's hair oil is wonderful. It smells delicious, and a tiny little bit through all my thick hair makes it super-soft. I love it so much.


----------



## melliemelissa (Sep 3, 2014)

Its not much difficult task to grow hair naturally make sure you trim off all your after 2-3 months. Do some head exercises so that your head upside down to reverse the blood flow to your head.


----------



## HillaryTim1 (Sep 3, 2014)

I also have very long hair and like to do a hair mask every few weeks to keep it shiny and strong. I make a super simple hair mask with 2 egg yolks and 1 teaspoon of olive oil. Just mix the ingredients together and comb it through your hair with your hands. Once the egg yolk mixture is distributed through your hair, put on a plastic shower cap (you can also use plastic wrap) for 15 minutes. Then wash your hair, just be careful not to use hot water, otherwise you can end up cooking the eggs in your hair. This will leave you hair super shiny!


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 1, 2014)

Please consider a low-sudsing shampoo or cleansing conditioner, which are less likely to strip your hair. In the US, Herbal Essences has a line called Naked with is free of parabens and a lot of the ingredients that can dry the hair out. Many people recommend Wen, but reviews are mixed and I have never tried it so I cannot give an honest opinion. But the Naked line is a good and economical choice. Ouidad also makes a gentle cleansing conditioner or co-wash; it is geared toward very curly hair, but is gentle and worked well for me when my hair was much longer. (At one time, my hair was knee length.) You do not need to shampoo often with longer hair, I found two to three times a week to be sufficient.

Once a week, try a good, deep conditioning mask--I like Paul Mitchell's, and have also gotten good results with Pantene. Also, Indian markets carry hair oil which makes a great deep treatment. I would comb it through to the ends (just enough to coat it, not dripping!) and put a plastic cap over it. Then you can keep it on a while and let it work with your body heat, or use either a bonnet or blow dryer. Then you shampoo it out, and the hair is left soft and fragrant.

Whatever you use, gently comb it out in sections, starting at the ends--don't rake the comb through or you risk breakage!


----------



## mariechin1234 (Dec 30, 2014)

Here is another wonderful and effective homemade hair care treatment that can do wonders for your locks: mix in a bowl 2 table spoons of your favorite hair conditioner (or hair mask) with 1 table spoon of aloe Vera gel and add 1 table spoon of liquid honey. You can warm up your treatment a little bit on a water bath, till it gets runny and warm (not hot), then apply it on the lengths of your hair avoiding the roots. Cover your head with a shower cup and then, towel. Leave this treatment on your hair for, at least, 45 minutes, then wash it out using warm water (without using a shampoo). Your hair will be silky smooth and very shiny!


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jan 15, 2015)

Washing less regularly, say twice a week, but conditioning the ends only if you are not washing it that day allows the natural oils to work and keeps the ends from getting too dry!

I would also recommend using a hair mask once a week, at least on the ends, as they are what struggle the most with longer hair. Lush have some great ones in particular.

I have heard great things about coconut oil too but I haven't' used it myself. As a side question - do you warm it up to a liquid and put it straight onto hair? Or how does it work? I would be interested to try it.

Nat xo


----------



## Sabuj Mondal (Jan 16, 2015)

What are you currently using to make your hair healthy and shinny? You can use hair oil to keep your hair safely.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jan 20, 2015)

My suggestion is

1.Once a week apply the banana paste with honey to the hair this gives the hair smooth and shiny.

2. Mix egg,Olive oil and Honey then apply to the hair this will also give shiny and smooth.


----------



## slinka (Jan 21, 2015)

I have hair down to my butt. Curly, frizzy, thick. I liked a leave in conditioner from lush...the name escapes me but I believe it's a best seller. I also enjoyed the hair mask tressemme makes, and it's cheap! After I dreaded and removed said dreads from my hair, I did a leave in henna and jasmine pretreatment with pure coco it oil and my hair was table free and soft again. Also, I only wash my hair like every three days, as my hair is dry and not oily...also I don't use much or any production other than maybe some coconut oil and leave-in conditioner (little of each after each hair wash).


----------



## marrymemakeup (Aug 7, 2015)

PoojaSharma said:


> I have long hair, need some tips for healthy and shiny hair?


Hi.

If you have a long and healthy hair growth. Opt for foods high in vitamins A, B, C, and E, iron, zinc, copper, magnesium, etc.. you do have to eat included those are vitamins like fruits milk chicken eggs, cheese.


----------



## Elebh (Aug 10, 2015)

PoojaSharma said:


> I have long hair, need some tips for healthy and shiny hair?


This video explains a lot of great tips!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM8CvvClgX8


----------



## MarisaMoon (Aug 13, 2015)

I heard Moroccan Argarn Oil does miracles. Just give it a try.


----------



## lizmun (Nov 18, 2015)

CajunKitty said:


> How long is your long hair?? Mine is almost waist length. I comb from the ends up as Linda recommended to avoid breakage. I don't use oils, but if I did I'd choose argan oil or coconut oil which help thicken and strengthen hair.
> 
> Scalp condition is the most important thing to any length of hair. Keep your scalp hydrated and healthy and hair should grow healthy and long unless you have a health or hormone issue.
> 
> Hair vitamins help me a lot to keep my hair and scalp healthy. I'd recommend 5,000 mcg of biotin to anyone.


Hi kitty is your hair straight curly wavy? does Biotin really help? I am trying to grow my hair but it doesnt grow. been like this since i was a child and had a head injury. so i had weird hair through out my life never like my hair and i dont think short hair would fit me, never did when i was a kid people thught i was a boy. no cool. but i have been using coconut oil and leaving it in for days nights etc. then wash it and redo the same steps. any thoughts..thanks


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 22, 2015)

PoojaSharma said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you suggest me which natural oil is suitable to hairs. in the market various type of oils are available. in this oil which oil is good for hairs.


After shampooing, conditioning and applying hair mask (once a week) I always apply the Moroccan argan oil treatment. I make sure that the ends are well covered.I don't apply it to the roots at all. This seems to seal the moisture in and protects my hair from heat damage even though I wash and heat style my hair every 3 days on average. Pro Naturals is a hair repair system and I follow their suggested regime. I use it alongside my normal drugstore brand, however I always use the argan oil after every shampoo, a luxury but worth it.


----------



## Immaculate (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all, 

Having long and lustrous hair is amazing but maintenance is a headache. I never leave my hair dry and oil it regularly. Coconut oil and olive oil suits me. I've seen people use amla and hibiscus based hair oils which are really great. Sometimes, amla oil doesn't suit people with sinus problems and because you're already having a long hair, try if it suits you (see to that you don't get headache or sinus) and then start using it regularly. You can also warm your oil with pepper and ginger so that you don't get affected by cold. Gently massage your scalp and using a comb, spread the oil to the entire scalp. 

Give regular trims (very mild trim though) may be, every six months so that you don't have any split ends that hurt proper hair growth. Do not change shampoos very often which might lead to hair loss. Coconut milk greatly nourishes your hair and its roots, making the roots much stronger and healthier. 

Check theses articles for more info, 

http://www.wikihow.com/Maintain-Long-Hair


----------



## Nichola (Jan 13, 2016)

I find letting my hair dry naturally after washing can help the appearance &amp; texture of it when it comes to styling the next day. Even re-wetting &amp; using a hair dryer seems to work much better if I'd let it dry naturally after the initial wash. I tend to wash it every 1 to 2 days.


----------



## Haya (Mar 7, 2016)

i suggest you  to use Dabur Amla. message me if u need anything


----------



## JessicaL (May 10, 2016)

Raw egg DOES work to strengthen your hair from breakage. I just take 2 raw eggs and mix them with my shampoo. Cover your head with a shower cap and wait for 30 minutes before rinsing the mixture off with lukewarm water and a gentle shampoo. It is a bit gross and mess but it does work. 
 
I used to have breakage all the time, but I changed two things and now I dont get breakage: (1) I started using the Egg method I mentioned above, and (2) I now ALWAYS use the Shielo Leave in Protectant right when I get out of the shower. It makes my hair smell GREAT and it protects my hair from heat. NO MORE BREAKAGE FROM THESE TWO METHODS.


----------

